# Help my P is dying



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

My PLECO AND MY PIRANHA SEEM TO BE PEELING OR HAVE SOME STUFF ON THEM THAT LOOKS CLEAR AND LOOKS LIKE SKIN PEELING OFF. MY PLECO DIED AND MY PIRANHA IS SWIMMING UPSIDE DOWN!! WUT SHOULD I DO??? HELP!!!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

QUCIKLY HE IS ABOUT TO DIE PPL!!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Probably ammonia burn. Change your water.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

PLZ HELP


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

O sh*t


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

BUT ITS CLEAN


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

IT FINISHED CYCLING AND THEY ARRIVED ON MONDAY


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

WUT SHOULD I DO ANY CURES LIKE SALT


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Do u have a spare tank? take him out and put him in it.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

DID IT NOW WUT


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

salt might help. 1 tbs/ 10 gallons


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

K THX


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

It might be a disease from shipping or something. What is he doing now?


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

I PUT HIM IN THE GOLDFISH TANK THAT OK?


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

HE SEEMS TO HAVE LOST A FIN AND THE GOLD FISH SEEM TO BE EITHER NIBBLING HIM OR CLEANING HIM? WUT R THEY DOING?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

What size is the goldfish tank? Is it clean? Is he still swimming on his back?


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

YE SHE IS STILL SWIMMING ON HIS BCK AND IT IS A 29 GAL TANK YES IT IS CLEAN


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Damn.....the goldfish are eating him then. I don' think they'd be cleaning him. Do you have any empty tanks to put him in or can you dividehim from the goldfish? Put a goldfish in his old tank to see if it 's the water quality.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

DAM IT

OK


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

sh*t HMMM BRB


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

HE DIED f*cking sh*t I ONLY HAVE 2 P'S NOW NOOOOOOOOOOOO NOW WUT??


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

HE DIED f*cking sh*t I ONLY HAVE 2 P'S NOW NOOOOOOOOOOOO NOW WUT??


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sorry


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

when the goldfish started nibbling on ur fish thats a sure sign ur fish is gonna die soon...sorry man


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

DO I NEED TO ORDER ANOTHER SUPER RED OR CARIBA RIGHT AWAY? OR CAN I WAIT TILL CHRISTMAS


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

ONE OF MY SUPER RDB P'S DIED !! IT LOOKED AS IF IT WAS PEELING SKIN! IT SWAM UPSIDE DOWN THEN FLOATED EVERYWHERE THEN DIED. THEN THE EXACT SAME THING HAPPENED TO MY PLECO AND THEN IT DIED!! HELP!! I PUT 4 TBS OF SALT IN FOR THE REMAING TWO. IS THAT ENOUGH?? DO I NEED TO GO AND BUY ANOTHER SUPER RED PIRANHA STRAIGHT AWAY OR CAN I WAIT TILL XMAS? WILL THE OTHER 2 BE FINE TOGETHER TILL THEN? WHATS THE CURE FOR THIS? WHAT DISEASE IS THIS? HELP IM SOOOO SAD!!


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Are your other Super Reds ok?

Normally 2 is not a good # but if they have enough room to hide and stuff they may not mess with each other.

should definintly get another 1.

I am not sure if it was the tank. Sometimes fish just die cause they have been too stressed or didnt' get thier share of food.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

have you checked your water parameters, and are you sure it was fully cycled?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sounds to me like you tank is not fully cycled like craig said. Check your parameters...if you have a higher ph ammonia and nitrites are much worse for your fish. Salt will help but if the levels are so high that it is effecting the fish, do some water changes to lower the levels.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

First of all, I (and others) have answered your questions in the Disease forum when you asked about your fish scratching against the gravel.

Second, buy a test kit. Your answers have been "My water is clean!" or "pH good, ammonia good, water clear"... This does not help in identifying your problem. Of course, I already answered this in the disease forum which you claim you did not get any answers.







As a group, we ARE trying to answer your questions, but you have to give us the specific info we need to help you.

At this point, my feeling is that it's a water quality issue. Decayed fins, flashing against gravel, excess slime are all symptoms of high ammonia or pH fluctuations. Get that straightened out first by doing water changes and read up on the cycling process. I would not recommend you buy any more fish until this problem is resolved or else you are just wasting money and killing fish. Good luck.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

My Cariba had the same signs as yours and he kicked the bucket too. He got it from my damn fcukin Pacus! Sorry to hear that though.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

k thx and sry bout that donh ur right...u did but i needed some other opinions so i wanted to be sure of my answer. but i think it was the ammonia because it is at 5 which is a bit high so ill put some salt in...i only got the tank about 2 weeks ago and i got the fish on tuesday and it i think it finished cycling last saturday...so do i still need to do a water change? if so, wut % water change and do i need to put any more chemicals that like help the cycling process in? thx very much!


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Your tank has not cycled yet if your ammonia is that high...it takes approx. a month for a natural cycle. Plus you said the tank has only been set up for two weeks. There is your problem. Your ammonia is spiking right now. Thats what killed the fish. You pretty much added them at the worst possible time. As for needing other opinions DonH is about the smartest guy around here with water quailty and stuff like that. You don't need any other opinions about that stuff when he answers you. You can do daily 10% water changes to try to help out the cycle so the ammonia isn't to high and after it all settles out to 0. Then I would add acouple more fish.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

As a few have said, your tank is not cycled.
Now that you have your answers......I am moving this.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

but i already saw the ammonia go up real high then the nitrate went up then ammonia went down then nitrate went down! r u telling me its doing it again?? sh*t!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

you can't assume your water is clean just because it looks clean, you deffinitly need a test kit. you should have 0 ammonia and 0 nitrites before ever putting your piranha's in that tank. if you don't test the water you can't posibly know when its ready or not.

read up about cycleing an aquarium and don't buy more fish intell you totally understand , otherwize you will have more dead fish and eventually just give up on fish keeping all together.

also you will need to do as many water changes as it takes to maintain a safe level of nitrates, this may mean doing a water change 2 times a week. I have talked to so many people who either change the water once its cloudy or once a month because they have a big filter, thats just not the correct way to do it.

I wish you luck with your next fish


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> but i already saw the ammonia go up real high then the nitrate went up then ammonia went down then nitrate went down! r u telling me its doing it again?? sh*t!


could be you overloaded the bacteria so that it couldn't handel the load of the new fish(cycled with too few fish) or the bacteria was killed off for some reason.

or you don't have enough filtration


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Slip I would listen to Don , Nitro and G.G. words very carfully, these guys are experts especially Don on this matter .. ...maybe read them agian to get a full understanding of whats going on ..
And you should be straight...
Good luck


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

but thats the problem!!! i DID check the levels!! i watched them go up ( ammonia and the the nitrate went up) and then go down....that took only a week! wuts up with that! so i was like w/e as long as the levels are fine so i put 3 super reds in with the pleco! they were fine for 4 days and now all a sudden ammonia is bck up to 5! is it doing it again? WHY??! DAM THIS!!







I which everyone could just teleport to my house so they could see wut i mean


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> but thats the problem!!! i DID check the levels!! i watched them go up ( ammonia and the the nitrate went up) and then go down....that took only a week! wuts up with that! so i was like w/e as long as the levels are fine so i put 3 super reds in with the pleco! they were fine for 4 days and now all a sudden ammonia is bck up to 5! is it doing it again? WHY??! DAM THIS!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 its called a spike...
then when you put fish in ..as Don was saying you overloaded the bacteria and the tank parameters could not handle it ..


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

so wut do i need to do? cause if it is going through another cycling dont i just let it cycle? cause i never hear ppl say they change water during clying...and if it is cycling wut should i do with my p's? should i put them in another tank or will they b fine? i would rather them stay in the tank they're in if possible. cause i have 0 decor in the other tanks...so they will fight each other probably but if thats wut i have to do .....w/e ill do it...wutevers best forem


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> so wut do i need to do? cause if it is going through another cycling dont i just let it cycle? cause i never hear ppl say they change water during clying...and if it is cycling wut should i do with my p's? should i put them in another tank or will they b fine? i would rather them stay in the tank they're in if possible. cause i have 0 decor in the other tanks...so they will fight each other probably but if thats wut i have to do .....w/e ill do it...wutevers best forem


 its best to wait it out and if you have to do water changes to bring down the parameters it should be minimal..
best thing to do is just be patient and wait it out..
as far as your other fish..if you did take them out ..where would you put them ...you dont have another established tank do you..??


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

yes, i have a established 29 gal tank that my gold fish are in, but i just set up a 20 gal tank which still has to cycle today which will be the goldfishes tank once it is cycled so i can use the 29 gal tank for any of the p's that need to be quartined if they are sick or w/e.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

was that tank cycled?


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

it doesnt matter (the answer is yes though) because the 20 gal tank is cycled so i cant really move my p's into the 29 gal tank because all the goldfish are there.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> it doesnt matter (the answer is yes though) because the 20 gal tank is cycled so i cant really move my p's into the 29 gal tank because all the goldfish are there.


 why dosent it matter ...that is one of the most important things ...
if it didnt matter your other fish would not have passed..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

THink of it this way, Your bio filtration was established for a small amount of waste. Then you threw 3 p's and a pleco in there. That was too much for you filter and it's goop inside to remove the ammonia. When adding fish to a NEWLY setup tank you should add one at a time to help your biofiltration keep up.
It's like lifting weights. When you first start off you can't lift very much, but after a while you get stronger and can handle more and more weight after time.
You don't start lifting 300 pounds the first day.
Thats what you did to your tank. Your biofiltration coulden't lift the heavy load you threw in there. Be patient, and do 15 percent waterchanges every other day, and it will catch up.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Do small water changes (about 20%) every other day and feed SPARINGLY until water parameters are back under control. Keep a little salt in the tank to help with nitrite poisoning. It doesn't take much salt. About 2 tbsp total will be fine. Do not add anything else to the tank (i.e. Cycle, StressCoat, more fish...), only a good dechlorinator is needed.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Raptor could be correct with the small amount of bio-filtration but I have a really hard time seeing the ammonia in a 75 gallon tank spike in a week without a pretty large bio-load. And nitrates will never spike and go to 0, they are the end result of the cycle. Nitrites will do this but once again, i cant see it happening in a week, let alone having a ammonia spike and a nitrite spike in a newly established tank in a week.....I just dont see this happening.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

what do you have for a filter and how many fish where used to cycle that tank?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Hiya! What i did when i got my new tank was take some of the water from my other tank and placed it in my larger 1 with 1of the internal filters!! Helps place bacteria and stuff in the new tank! Only an idea dnt kno if itl work??!!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

SAD NEWS PPL...ALL MY PIRANHAS DIED







but i even added like 15 or so gallons of a old 29 gal tank that i never really cleaned so it was full of dirty water. But are u guys sure it wasnt a disease? cause it seriously looked like skin was peeling off of them or something


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

well i asked people and i guess the tank wasnt cycled yet so i put gold fish in the tank (75g) but i think i put way too many in. i put 22 in. i have a running 20g and a running 29 gal that i could put goldfish in...how many in each tank? o and do goldfish need decorations? cause all my decor went into my 75 gal and my other two tanks are bare


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Bet ur well sad!!?? They didnt last long!! Maybe ul d better the next time!!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

yup o and it was the cycling that killed them i was the biggest dumass! i thought that the nitrate was the nitrite! Dam it! wut a newbie mistake! ah well! today is the day i find out if the lfs is hiring! im excited!


----------

